# MySpace vs Facebook



## Seventree (Jan 12, 2010)

I like facebook better, I just check myspace from time to time and then visit facebook. I loved livejournal when I felt uninhibited to express myself, now I get all kinds of self conscious and rarely say much in terms of blogging. Actually, wait unless forums count, I like forums better. But yeah facebook for the belated win.

I don't understand some people, either delete yourself off of facebook or stay on, make your f'ing minds up. I have a few friends who constantly deactivate their account only to return the next day, wimps, hell annoying. I keep wondering if I should say something and then decide not to.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wait there is no option for "both are an embarrassment to human kind?", I would of chose that one


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I use Facebook to keep in touch with all of my friends and family...simply because that's where they all are. I use MySpace to discover new music and keep up with my favorite bands. I actually prefer MySpace because it's more customizable and is more private. But ultimately spend more time on Facebook.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a Facebook guy myself. I still have a Myspace profile but hardly ever check it and I haven't bothered to delete it. The formatting of Myspace profiles often causes my browser to crash. And most of the people I know are on Facebook anyway.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

What pisses me off about Facebook are those stupid personalized ads that are age/gender specific to the individual. Is anyone stupid enough to believe those things?

Single 26 year old males wanted!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with Facebook. It's quicker than Myspace and in the 21st century, convenience is king. After a while, having to slog through someone's individual profile to communicate with them isn't as appealing as simply having everyone's updates on a long wall.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I actually prefer myspace because of it's customization and I just like the feel of it better. It's more private too. I never check it anymore though because, well, no one uses it.

But in my opinion
Myspace>Facebook from 06-07>Current Facebook


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I enjoy Facebook's simplicity, actually. Plus, its very 'smart'. I'm not too concerned about personal privacy - I don't generally put anything up there I wouldn't want the whole world to know.


----------



## Cytine (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish the "Thank" button was a "Like" button..hint hint nudge nudge :wink:

But I do like Facebook better because of its simplicity even though now they are going crazy with all that apps garbage.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a myspace. I don't have a facebook.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Face to the book. Hardly anyone goes on Myspace anymore, I liked it though, because you could customise things. =[


----------



## curious01 (Feb 4, 2010)

never used myspace, but i have been on and found it hard to navigate. face book is taking over, so im just going with it. great way to waste time or avoiding doing things. but i can get boring at times too.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

After an entire month of nothing going on in MySpace world I deleted my account.... After 15 attempts... MySpace FINALLY sent me my email. That kind of pissed me off. I was leaving some pretty nasty reasons as to why I was wanting to get rid of MySpace by the time it was all said and done.

Facebook is kinda dull, but it's far more active and I kinda like the layout better. The only thing I don't like is that they are determined you will put a last name on your profile... At least that's the BS it fed me today when I tried to change it.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Korvyna said:


> The only thing I don't like is that they are determined you will put a last name on your profile... At least that's the BS it fed me today when I tried to change it.


 I know people who use fake last names, or even fake full names. I also see many paople who seem to ber named after ficitonal characters to be harder to search. 

So, you can get around it if you want to.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

facebook for the amount of people that i can stay in contact with.


myspace is a lost cause.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Even though I am already bored with facebook, I never could get into myspace. It may just be my pc, but it seems to run slowly somtimes and they just took over imeem so that really ticked me off.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

MySpace, I have met most of my closest friends from role playing. Plus, I enjoy working with the HTML and making graphics for my page.
Facebook is for being connected with those you know, which I really don't care to be. I don't want real-life people to see my profile. There are just so many awful things about Facebook.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd like it if FB had some sort of HTML use like myspace does.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Seriously considering bringing back the MySpace.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Spooky said:


> What pisses me off about Facebook are those stupid personalized ads that are age/gender specific to the individual. Is anyone stupid enough to believe those things?
> 
> Single 26 year old males wanted!
> 
> ...


"Seeking 5'7" females who have five piercings and like the bands Creed and Three Days Grace."


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I really dislike both. I feel they're so impersonal, but I understand the practicality of them. I use facebook to keep in touch with people that I would ordinarily never see, but it makes me long for closer relationships and communication that doesn't seem so distant.


----------



## itsashleymariebb (Jun 15, 2010)

myspace has customizable layouts that make it more appealing, but no one uses it anymore. facebook currently has my attention.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't really care for either.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Facebook may be disorganised like hell but at least I have it.


----------

